# Typical activity ?



## wystearya (Sep 27, 2010)

While I have had Bettas before, I am still a bit worried about my new boy. For those that don't know, I got him at Petsmart and before him I had another one (from Petsmart) that died within days. Thus, I am just trying to be sure this boy is healthy.

My question is this: What is the normal activity level for a healthy Betta fish? Do they swim continually? Or are they more likely to be still at the top of the tank with periods of swimming? 

I just want to make sure my boy is acting normally and not lethargic. I've looked him over closely and see no physical signs of illness or parasites. But his activity is a touch worrying, as he seems to spend a lot of time just being still. He could of course still be getting used to his new tank, I have only had him a few days, not even a full week yet.

PS - I should add that I do have a heater, and it keeps the water 78 degrees. So, the fish is not cold.


----------



## binumee (Sep 17, 2010)

*Hello*



wystearya said:


> While I have had Bettas before, I am still a bit worried about my new boy. For those that don't know, I got him at Petsmart and before him I had another one (from Petsmart) that died within days. Thus, I am just trying to be sure this boy is healthy.
> 
> My question is this: What is the normal activity level for a healthy Betta fish? Do they swim continually? Or are they more likely to be still at the top of the tank with periods of swimming?
> 
> I just want to make sure my boy is acting normally and not lethargic. I've looked him over closely and see no physical signs of illness or parasites. But his activity is a touch worrying, as he seems to spend a lot of time just being still. He could of course still be getting used to his new tank, I have only had him a few days, not even a full week yet.


Don't worry ur betta fish is active only - the thing is he should get used to his new home it takes few days to settle for him - all betta fish will be still and they dont swim always - i suggest u to have another betta fish and keep it next to ur first betta fish - both will be happy and playing together. Just try this


----------



## wystearya (Sep 27, 2010)

So, it's OK (normal) for them to just be still a lot of the time? This is the first day I have been home all day to watch him. And I'd dare say most of his time has been spent being still. Not that he never swims, but it is only once in a while he will swim around. Sometimes it's pretty vigorous though. I think I worry too much, lol!

While I'd love another Betta, right now it isn't an option. I don't have enough extra money for another new tank, heater, plants, etc. That, and no space.


----------



## Alex09 (Aug 9, 2010)

My Betta spends most of the time swimming around exploring his 10 gal and checking up on the cory cats. Every once in a while he'll be resting on a leaf or on the ground in a corner or in the roots of some plants I have up in the surface of the water.


----------



## purplemuffin (Aug 12, 2010)

It seems to depend on the size of the tank and the size of his tail I've heard. Some fish with big giant halfmoon tails don't seem to swim as much as a plakat! Also if there is a lot of stuff to 'investigate'!


----------

